# Links > Tutorials >  Παροσίαση του AWMN

## downlots

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει κάποια παρουσίαση έτοιμη που να λέει με λίγα λόγια τι είναι το awmn.
Θέλω να κάνω παρουσίαση σε συμφοιτητές μου!
Ευχαριστώ!!


ΥΓ: Μπορεί να πόσταρα σε λάθος σημείο, σόρρυ, δεν βρήκα κάτι καλύτερο!

----------


## geosid

Για δες μηπως σου κανει κατι τετοιο .... viewtopic.php?f=15&t=11045

----------

